# what's a reasonable price for this S6?



## mriedel (Dec 7, 1999)

1995 Audi S6, 134,000 miles, winter wheels, after market brakes and suspension. Car looks to be in decent condition.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Depends on the seller.
some people just own them like any other car and sell them at BB value.
LOTS of people are enthusiasts who want more than BB.
it could range anywhere from $2500-5000 for a car like that. The mileage could actually fetch 5000-8000 if it's super clean.
Keep it under your hat until you decide on the car though. people are vultures on these cars and will snatch them from under you.


----------

